# would you recommend me handeling a p.cancerides



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

hi, i know they are a bit agressive but do you think i should try to handle my p.cancerides? do they have potent venom? i never found out much before i bought it. im so tempted shes realy cute and is metalic purple


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

no no no no no no no no no no no no.

Did i mention no?

She's not cute or cuddly, and her bite will put you on your arse. Mines fast a fook and will quite happily have a nibble.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I wouldn't. I've never had one, but I've heard they're mean as hell.


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

george dobson said:


> hi, i know they are a bit agressive but do you think i should try to handle my p.cancerides?


:lol2::lol2: i wouldnt recomend it either lmao ,,,,, be nice to see a pic of ya spider tho :no1: i got a small juve thats always spoiling for a fight ,,, most highly strung spider i got


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I wouldn't. I've never had one, but I've heard they're mean as hell.


yeah mine puts my obts to shame ,,,, from what ive read i think they are generaly meanies :lol2:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

ok sec ill get a pic


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

well here she is, munching on a locust, or a roach, cant tell its been harshly crushed, she molted 5-6 days ago sorry couldnt get the pics onto the forum but i have them on photobucket
Pictures by george-dobson - Photobucket


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

i would but it's a bit tame for my liking....have to be something better than that :lol2:
Have to be something that would at least have the gear to do you some damage......and not just say......OW!


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

:mf_dribble: nice , i carnt wait for mine to get big :2thumb:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

elliot ness said:


> i would but it's a bit tame for my liking....have to be something better than that :lol2:
> Have to be something that would at least have the gear to do you some damage......and not just say......OW!


You ever been bitten by one Paul?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> You ever been bitten by one Paul?


never been bitten by any snake or spider mate.....or owl......or buzzard........:whistling2:
Sneaky feeling this would have hurt more


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

It would aye, but a bite from a Cancerides is nothin to sniff at, especially an AF, for the size they have a rapid strike speed and have a fairly potent venom.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Am I right in thinking that it is nothing compared to a pokie bite.....the spider I had on my wrist?
paul


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> Am I right in thinking that it is nothing compared to a pokie bite.....the spider I had on my wrist?
> paul


No. There's at least a couple species that are reknowned for worse bites than Pokies. 

Given the reaction on previous post's I'd imagine it's not a good idea. Why do you _need_ to handle it?


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

i dont need to i just would like to, everyone says they are crazy and vicious but mines fairly docile


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

GRB said:


> No. There's at least a couple species that are reknowned for worse bites than Pokies.
> 
> Given the reaction on previous post's I'd imagine it's not a good idea. Why do you _need_ to handle it?


Would you mind naming a spider not on the DWA that has a worse bite than a pokie ????????????
please :whistling2:
paul


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

george dobson said:


> i dont need to i just would like to, everyone says they are crazy and vicious but mines fairly docile


I'm a little confused. If there is no need to handle a potentially dangerous animal, then why handle it? 

Just because yours appears docile in its container doesn't mean it will not teleport onto your back the moment you remove it from its container. 

I have a docile Ornithoctoninae G.sp. "Thai Orange fringe" but I wouldn't handle it. It's just not worth the risk, and it's hard to predict what sort of mood these things will turn to. Mine can be docile and sombre one minute and in a split second its doing a threat gesture and trying to run out the tank - and that's without me even touching it.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> Would you mind naming a spider not on the DWA that has a worse bite than a pokie ????????????
> please :whistling2:
> paul


:whistling2: there is none and you are wrong.....have the b's to admit it


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> Would you mind naming a spider not on the DWA that has a worse bite than a pokie ????????????
> please :whistling2:
> paul


Sicarius terrosus.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> Would you mind naming a spider not on the DWA that has a worse bite than a pokie ????????????
> please :whistling2:
> paul


_Stromatopelma sp. _are said to have potent venom. 

Ornithoctoninae G sp. "Thai orange fringe" is seemingly capable of stopping your heart, twice....(ask Lee @ TSS). 

Perhaps these aren't "worse", but they are certainly up there on the danger front. Personally I wouldn't want to risk it either way.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Sicarius terrosus.


Heh, nice one. Here was me thinking of nasty tarantulas when that was staring me right in the face. 

Phoneutria spiders, Atrax, Latrodectus, etc etc.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

ok....how about about the 6 eyed sand spider.....the most venomous spid on earth.......and not DWA :whistling2:
I mean the common spids we can all get.....come on on guys


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> ok....how about about the 6 eyed sand spider.....the most venomous spid on earth.......and not DWA :whistling2:
> I mean the common spids we can all get.....come on on guys


6 eyed sand spider = Sicarius terrosus. 

I've a named a couple. The whole family Ornithoctoninae are renowned for strong defensive behaviour, including potent venom.


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

Chile rose :whistling2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

h.lightfooti :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

S.Calceatum, H.Maculata, most of the Ornics, P.Chordatus/Lugardi, E.Murinus..... getting bored now.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> S.Calceatum, H.Maculata, most of the Ornics, P.Chordatus/Lugardi, E.Murinus..... getting bored now.


 worse than a pokie ?????????:whistling2:
Think not mate :mf_dribble:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

H. mac - from arachnoboards - this is a 1/2" spiderling!

Originally Posted by  
_0.5" H. maculata sling bit me at the base of my thumb on my right hand. There was an immediate sharp pain, and the area began to turn red and swell very rapidly. About 10 seconds after the bite, a burning pain set in, and the sharp pain was still present (and still is now, 10 minutes after the bite). There is a slight numbness around the entire thumb.

Approximately 60 minutes post-bite: redness and swelling still present, pain reduced to sporadic throbbing.

3 hours post-bite: the pain has subsided, and the only sign of the bite left is a little red patch. Do note that this was a tiny sling! I don't think I'll want to get bitten by a 5" adult.

_
_I thoroughly underestimated this spider's venom. 3 days after the bite, I developed muscle cramps all over my back, and the level of pain was unprecedented - I'd never had such severe back pain before. 6 days after the bite, I woke up in the morning feeling nauseous, and today, 7 days post-bite, I'm still feeling nauseous. The muscle pain is also still present. Mind you, this was a 0.5" sling! Clearly a spider not to be messed with._


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Ordered some sand spiders.....they may be worse than pokies.
Place in germany.....have the addy for future buyers
paul


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> Think pokie has a coma to it's name :whistling2:


I dont think it does actually, and there are PLENTY of spiders out there worse than a pokie

You think you are some sort of hard nut dont you? Constantly posting that picture of the pokie on your wrist. Well lets give you a round of applause and blow sunshine up your arse for being the worlds biggest pillock! One thing id like to mention is the fact I dont beleive it escaped, the tool in your hand suggests you poked it out onto your hand.... I mean you think you are so almighty I wouldnt put it past you

I'll send you my lightfooti, and let that bite you shall I??!!!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> Ordered some sand spiders.....they may be worse than pokies.
> Place in germany.....have the addy for future buyers
> paul


Good for you. :no1: If you lose a limb from a bite from one, you won't be able to fill the forum with drivel anymore :whistling2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Good for you. :no1: If you lose a limb from a bite from one, you won't be able to fill the forum with drivel anymore :whistling2:


Hhahahaha:lol2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Tamz said:


> I dont think it does actually, and there are PLENTY of spiders out there worse than a pokie
> 
> You think you are some sort of hard nut dont you? Constantly posting that picture of the pokie on your wrist. Well lets give you a round of applause and blow sunshine up your arse for being the worlds biggest pillock! One thing id like to mention is the fact I dont beleive it escaped, the tool in your hand suggests you poked it out onto your hand.... I mean you think you are so almighty I wouldnt put it past you
> 
> *I'll send you my lightfooti*, and let that bite you shall I??!!!


Don't think you could afford the postage mate.......what would I do with it......let the para play catch?.....pussy spid:whistling2:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> Don't think you could afford the postage mate.......what would I do with it......let the para play catch?.....pussy spid:whistling2:


My God, are we having ANOTHER friendly debate on her?
Seems it was quite quiet on the invert section till someone showed up..

And Mate, not arguing like but a Parahybana is nothing.
Yes it's got size and pretty hefty fangs,
but it's nothing compared to a lightfooti bite or other bites.
I think your way over you head mate.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I can't wait till my Queensland Goliath grows up , then I too can act the prat too .


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> My God, are we having ANOTHER friendly debate on her?
> Seems it was quite quiet on the invert section till someone showed up..
> 
> And Mate, not arguing like but a Parahybana is nothing.
> ...


How about the 8 pokies or sun tiger......will that do it???:whistling2:
or....king baboon,c.marshalli,OBT....take your pick........mate
forgot.....stout legged baboon as well
Have them all.....as well as L.Para.....your turn matey :whistling2:
paul


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah well, my Dad's harder than your Dad, so there.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> How about the 8 pokies or sun tiger......will that do it???:whistling2:
> or....king baboon,c.marshalli,OBT....take your pick........mate
> forgot.....stout legged baboon as well
> Have them all.....as well as L.Para.....your turn matey :whistling2:
> paul



Eh?
I didn't ask you to show off, i didn't ask you anything?
What you on about?
..


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

:blush:


Tamz said:


> I dont think it does actually, and there are PLENTY of spiders out there worse than a pokie
> 
> You think you are some sort of hard nut dont you? Constantly posting that picture of the pokie on your wrist. Well lets give you a round of applause and blow sunshine up your arse for being the worlds biggest pillock! One thing id like to mention is the fact I dont beleive it escaped, the tool in your hand suggests you poked it out onto your hand.... I mean you think you are so almighty I wouldnt put it past you
> 
> I'll send you my lightfooti, and let that bite you shall I??!!!


Sorry.......I meant this idiot.......
Love you alex....you know that 
paul


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Check this out, a bite report after yours truely git tagged by a H. maculata. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/208909-h-maculata-bite-report.html?highlight=maculata


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I really dont understand your need to put your family and pets in danger Paul. If you deicde to handle your spids and you get bit then thats your business, but if one of them escapes and does a runner (which is very easily done) and hides. Then what you gonna do? What you gonna do if one of your pokies tags the dog? Theres no coming back from that one?

Do you have grand kids or kids visiting?

We've had pokies escape before, just while re tubbing and they've been out for weeks, so it can and does happen and its even more likely seen as you've only been keeping them for 13 or 14 weeks. And remember it only takes a split second for them to get into another room.

As ive said before i also dont understand why you feel the need to argue and wind up more experienced keepers on here, again you are teaching grandma to suck eggs.

As for pokies bites, the respcted members on here have proved there are more potent sp available that are not on the DWA, you were rude about that, but have not apologised and thats what gets peoples backs up.

BTW if you think cancerides are docile or handleable you should meet our AF, docile is the last word i would use to describe her, we had problems getting her to accept a male near her, infact i think she ripped off one of his legs during mating.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Yeah well, my Dad's harder than your Dad, so there.


Exactly,

there seems to be a divide of tarantual keepers who keep them becuase they have a genuine interest in them and those who keep them as a status symbol. Some can cause a bit of damage, yes, which is why I don't think the 'status symbol' owners are very clever. 

'I'll send you this' 'I'll send you that' 'it'll put you on your arse' ect ect, can't see the need myself, but as said, there's a divide as to why people keep them.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

LincsReps said:


> which is why I don't think the 'status symbol' owners are very clever.
> .



Which is why Roy deals with alot of our nasty sp. I have slower reaction times and i really cant be bitten by alot of what we keep. 

The majority of what i have is aggressive and has potent venom but i keep them because they are beautiful spiders and i love watching them and breeding them, but im under no illusions as to what they are capable of, and would rather not risk my health and the safety of others. To do so would just be ignorant and stupid.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I think we all know this isn't about handling tarantulas _per se_. It's to do with the desire for attention. Such craven attention-seeking is a sign of rampant insecurity and we ought to feel sorry for these people, and maybe have a whip-round for them to have a few sessions of therapy to build their confidence. 

Oh, and in my opinion, the numpties on here who give the attention whores the fix they crave by egging them on are just as much to blame. We shouldn't feed other peoples' insecurities and weaknesses. It's very unkind! Instead, we should be offering our support and persuading them to seek help.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> I think we all know this isn't about handling tarantulas _per se_. It's to do with the desire for attention. Such craven attention-seeking is a sign of rampant insecurity and we ought to feel sorry for these people, and maybe have a whip-round for them to have a few sessions of therapy to build their confidence.
> 
> Oh, and in my opinion, the numpties on here who give the attention whores the fix they crave by egging them on are just as much to blame. We shouldn't feed other peoples' insecurities and weaknesses. It's very unkind! Instead, we should be offering our support and persuading them to seek help.


Ever thought of becoming a psychologist Lisa ....You are a star :notworthy: :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Muze said:


> Ever thought of becoming a psychologist Lisa ....You are a star :notworthy: :lol2:


I missed my calling in life :lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> I missed my calling in life :lol2:


You certainly did! :lol2:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> Don't think you could afford the postage mate.......what would I do with it......let the para play catch?.....pussy spid:whistling2:


 a para would do nothing compared to a lightfootithe shear speed will take down the para


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> How about the 8 pokies or sun tiger......will that do it???:whistling2:
> or....king baboon,c.marshalli,OBT....take your pick........mate
> forgot.....stout legged baboon as well
> Have them all.....as well as L.Para.....your turn matey :whistling2:
> paul


my 9 obt's rcf and my PHORMICTOPUS CANCEREDIES my 6 tigrinaweselli, said to have 1 of the most potent pokie venom. and my mature male t.blondi that im swapping for a female today will take your collection down anyday


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

george dobson said:


> my 9 obt's rcf and my PHORMICTOPUS CANCEREDIES my 6 tigrinaweselli, said to have 1 of the most potent pokie venom. and my mature male t.blondi that im swapping for a female today will take your collection down anyday



and it goes on....:2wallbang:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> I can't wait till my Queensland Goliath grows up , then I too can act the prat too .


well i now have 5 salmon pink birdeaters:Na_Na_Na_Na: so stick that in ur pipe and smoke it:lol2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> How about the 8 pokies or sun tiger......will that do it???:whistling2:
> or....king baboon,c.marshalli,OBT....take your pick........mate
> forgot.....stout legged baboon as well
> Have them all.....as well as L.Para.....your turn matey :whistling2:
> paul


ur going on like owning those sort of spiders is a status symbol and some sort of great achievement :gasp:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> well i now have 5 salmon pink birdeaters:Na_Na_Na_Na: so stick that in ur pipe and smoke it:lol2:


Yeah , but your Salmons are only snack size at the moment , even for a 2-3" T . :lol2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Yeah , but your Salmons are only snack size at the moment , even for a 2-3" T . :lol2:


yeah they are little dinkies atm, im chuffed i progressed onto a more defensive species tho, maybe il start getting an oversized ego and wind everyone up:whip:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

It's threads like this that make me wonder if the anti-pet organisations have a point. 

So, you've ordered some Sicarius - which in your PM you asked me "to keep quiet about", only for you to drop it as some sort of boast later in the thread? 

You asked me for advice on keeping these despite the fact YOU HAVE ALREADY ORDERED THEM. Want my opinion? You're reckless, and it's only a matter of time before you pay the price. 

Quite frankly, I am beginning to wonder why people even bother trying to give advice on these forums. It just seems to fall on deaf ears and gets overridden by people seeking macho points. To me it just seems like you're less interested in the spiders and more interested in how dangerous they are perceived. 

No-one can stop you buying these spiders but I'd like to have strong words with the idiot German dealer supplying _Sicarius _to anybody who asks it seems.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Pinkytoes said:


> yeah they are little dinkies atm, im chuffed i progressed onto a more defensive species tho, maybe il start getting an oversized ego and wind everyone up:whip:


Im gonna get a chicken spider and post pics of me handling it...maybe that'll keep the ones with the over inflated ego's quiet for a bit...what do ya think? :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> yeah they are little dinkies atm, im chuffed i progressed onto a more defensive species tho, maybe il start getting an oversized ego and wind everyone up:whip:


Do we need to add you to the " I need therapy because I'm worried that my genitalia are too small" list as well? :lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

GRB said:


> It's threads like this that make me wonder if the anti-pet organisations have a point.
> 
> So, you've ordered some Sicarius - which in your PM you asked me "to keep quiet about", only for you to drop it as some sort of boast later in the thread?
> 
> ...



Totally agree! I cant believe someone with only 13 to 14 weeks T experience has ordered these :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: !!!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> yeah they are little dinkies atm, im chuffed i progressed onto a more defensive species tho, maybe il start getting an oversized ego and wind everyone up:whip:


What's next ? a H.Minax or maybe a P.murinus ? :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Muze said:


> Totally agree! I cant believe someone with only 13 to 14 weeks T experience has ordered these :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: !!!


Do you remember the hassle I caused before when I suggested that people can have too many tarantulas? I should rephrased that to "too many far too fast", as this is a prime example.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

GRB said:


> It's threads like this that make me wonder if the anti-pet organisations have a point.
> 
> So, you've ordered some Sicarius - which in your PM you asked me "to keep quiet about", only for you to drop it as some sort of boast later in the thread?
> 
> ...


well Grant, chances are that Sicarius will be added to the DWA list as they get more popular in the hobby. Then, anyone who owns one will either have to a) get a licence b) hand it over to somebody who has or c) face prosecution. And if people happen to mention publically on these forums that they own such creatures, I'm sure it's only a matter of time before their local council pays them a visit if they have not applied for the correct permit 

Given that Sicarius are a temperate climate species and can survive perfectly well in a centrally heated household, I personally wouldn't want to place my family and pets at risk. Maybe some other people just aren't as concerned about the welfare of their loved ones  One or two people here seem to have an awful lot of trouble keeping their inverts safely confined, if the number of "my pokie/OBT escaped and I just HAD to handle it to get it back (while reaching for the camera)" posts are anything to go by - and maybe they are the people who should think twice before they purchase something so potentially deadly.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

GRB said:


> Do you remember the hassle I caused before when I suggested that people can have too many tarantulas? I should rephrased that to "too many far too fast", as this is a prime example.


I have been keeping for 17yrs and there is no way i would personally keep these. If Roy wanted them then i am happy for him to do so as he has vastly more experience with more venomous inverts, but it would be a cold day in hell before you would get me doing any sort of maintenance on their enclosure. I would be happy observing and learning.

As i said before, i am in complete agreement with you.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Muze said:


> and it goes on....:2wallbang:


:lol2: it'll never stop. It is fascinating though to discover why some people keep tarantulas, it can be compared to listening to someone talk about their knife collection.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

LincsReps said:


> :lol2: it'll never stop. It is fascinating though to discover why some people keep tarantulas, it can be compared to listening to someone talk about their knife collection.



phallic substitutes again? :whistling2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

LincsReps said:


> :lol2: it'll never stop. It is fascinating though to discover why some people keep tarantulas, it can be compared to listening to someone talk about their knife collection.


Yep or the dangerous dogs thing, again status symbols :bash:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> phallic substitutes again? :whistling2:


You REALLY should have been a shrink Lisa :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Muze said:


> Yep or the dangerous dogs thing, again status symbols :bash:


no no no Abi! It's not about status. It's about making up for something you subconsciously believe yourself to be deficient in!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Muze said:


> You REALLY should have been a shrink Lisa :whistling2: :lol2:


how do you know I'm not?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Muze said:


> Yep or the dangerous dogs thing, again status symbols :bash:



I wish you hadn't mentioned that , *some* people will start asking where they can find a leash small enough for their Salmon Pinks .


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> no no no Abi! It's not about status. It's about making up for something you subconsciously believe yourself to be deficient in!


All I can say is I'm glad that thus far none of my collections have been mentioned alongside the "phallic symbol" thoughts - I'd hate to think what my collection of micro-fossils would say about me! Maybe I should start collecting *gigantic *fossils, that'd show everybody...:lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> how do you know I'm not?


My apologies Dr Lisa :notworthy: :lol2:



Mutley.100 said:


> I wish you hadn't mentioned that , *some* people will start asking where they can find a leash small enough for their Salmon Pinks .


Doh...sorry :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

GRB said:


> All I can say is I'm glad that thus far none of my collections have been mentioned alongside the "phallic symbol" thoughts - I'd hate to think what my collection of micro-fossils would say about me! Maybe I should start collecting *gigantic *fossils, that'd show everybody...:lol2:


Grant, collecting micro-fossils must surely indicate that you feel you have nothing to make up for :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Grant, collecting micro-fossils must surely indicate that you feel you have nothing to make up for :lol2:


Well, of course. We all knew that anyway didn't we?:lol2: 

The more cynical amongst us may suggest that I might just appreciate the smaller details....I won't go into details however....


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

With more and more people seeming to keep tarantulas for their status and taking more risks to acheive that all important 'perfect shot' it's only a matter of time before something goes very wrong and somebody is seriously and possibly injured for life. 

It'll just take a little bit of media interest over the fact that a young child has been severely hurt for the domestic pet T to acheive a devil status amongst people outside of the hobby which may have bad effects for those in the hobby. 

It happened with dogs, in Ireland I believe, a council forcefully removed dogs from their properties, and I don't just mean the classic beast that is the pitbull and X's, I'm sure I read that even in some cases GSDs were being removed.

I don't really want my collection of T's to be removed from my house because they're viewed as a danger to my children and others in my area, all because an almost cult like situation amongst keepers grew with the desire to obtain and keep more and more dangerous species purely for the status it gives them amongst each other.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> With more and more people seeming to keep tarantulas for their status and taking more risks to acheive that all important 'perfect shot' it's only a matter of time before something goes very wrong and somebody is seriously and possibly injured for life.
> 
> It'll just take a little bit of media interest over the fact that a young child has been severely hurt for the domestic pet T to acheive a devil status amongst people outside of the hobby which may have bad effects for those in the hobby.
> 
> ...


I think you raised some good points there. 

I just wish people would compete for the reputation of being knowledgeable and reliable rather than having the most potent animals.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> I wish you hadn't mentioned that , *some* people will start asking where they can find a leash small enough for their Salmon Pinks .


:yeahright:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

wow i just sat here and read the whole thread you lot are funny arguing over spiders lol end of the day does it matter if someone wants to keep something dangerous let them they will learn.
oh and returning to the actual topic GO FOR IT PICK IT UP DONT BE A PUSSY LMFAO


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

well i touched her abdomen and got slapped is that enough? im not going further than that


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Loving the new sig Dr Lisa :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> wow i just sat here and read the whole thread you lot are funny arguing over spiders lol end of the day does it matter if someone wants to keep something dangerous let them they will learn.
> oh and returning to the actual topic GO FOR IT PICK IT UP DONT BE A PUSSY LMFAO


Yeah, hahahaha. It's all a laugh isn't it? *sigh*

The problem is that we all get tarred with the same brush. The media doesn't care if a bunch of well educated people keep tarantulas, if scientists keep them or if well-meaning people keep them who are willing to learn. 

They tar us all with the same brush they do with the total idiots who buy something stupid like _Sicarius _and get bitten, lose a hand or arm, or their life. Or they don't get bitten and a child does. Then the whole hobby is in dispute and legislation gets tighter, just because of idiots who don't listen to advice from those with experience. You have to understand that laws in the country are usually based on protecting the worst case scenario from happening. They don't often make laws which base everything on the experience of someone highly educated or with years and years of experience in a niche subject. 

I'm a scientist in training (currently planning PhD to start in January or sooner) and I study arachnids. I've had lots of experience with arachnids of all sorts and I wouldn't just jump into keeping such toxic species. 

Secondly, I don't like having all my hard work, experience and reading legislated to benefit people who can't be arsed to do the same. I don't wish to be grouped with these people, just the same as other experienced keepers will likely feel the same. 

We have a duty to help the hobby flourish, but at the same time we also need to protect the hobby itself by trying to dissuade new keepers from biting off more than they can handle.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

GRB said:


> It's threads like this that make me wonder if the anti-pet organisations have a point.
> 
> So, you've ordered some Sicarius - which in your PM you asked me "to keep quiet about", only for you to drop it as some sort of boast later in the thread?
> 
> ...


Reasons like this I dont bother to post on the invert threads anymore. I'd rather be reading well written articles and usefull threads on TTS forum. A Smith has a very good point about the lack of young up and coming arachnid enthusiasts writing good articles and trying to on go the research rather than these forum warriors that just bring the hobby down.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I've ordered a brazilian wandering spid and I'm gonna take pics of it in my mouth and then post them on here 10 billion times!!!! Will you all love me then??


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> I've ordered a brazilian wandering spid and I'm gonna take pics of it in my mouth and then post them on here 10 billion times!!!! Will you all love me then??


Only if they're people of the necrophiliac type :lol2:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

GRB said:


> I think you raised some good points there.
> 
> I just wish people would compete for the reputation of being knowledgeable and reliable rather than having the most potent animals.


Best two posts of the thread I think. :no1:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> :blush:
> Sorry.......I meant this idiot.......
> Love you alex....you know that
> paul


Haha me.... an idiot? I am not the one bragging about handling a pokie, or making out that im some sort of all high and mightly. You think you are better than everyone else here dont you? Well newsflash your not... you my dear are the laughing stock of the forum... please carry on with your acts of idiocy, you keep as all entertained!

Oh and btw, with regards to me "not being able to afford postage", would you like to back this statement up with facts?


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

My god, this really is the '' mines better than your's thread ''.
I think we can all guess who is becoming the ache of this arguement too.
As for i think it was (GRB) ? I agree, new keepers should not end up with too many T's too quick. Albiet, they're will be some keepers who do a fantastic job all around, but you will get people who mess around, dont do it right, put themselves an other's at risk.

I have been keeping T's since around October, and i have 10.
Which to me, seem's a fair ammount as i wont be going any higher until i am able to move out.

I think some people are way head over heels, and think they are better than everyone else, who are so ill-knowledged it's unbeliavable.
I mean, yeah i've been keeping mine less than a year, but i know what i'm doing, i know a fair bit of knowledge and i dont act like a tit. It'd be irresponsible to do so, why people feel the need to do it, can put the hobby at risk.

Take the HR669 bill in America, innocent people nearly having all non-native animals took from them.
Innocent people who cared and LOVED they're collections and animals.
We dont want to end up in the same situation because of idiots who **** around.

Now maybe i'm ranting on not making sense at all, but atleast i may have got one or two points across.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> My god, this really is the '' mines better than your's thread ''.
> I think we can all guess who is becoming the ache of this arguement too.
> As for i think it was (GRB) ? I agree, new keepers should not end up with too many T's too quick. Albiet, they're will be some keepers who do a fantastic job all around, but you will get people who mess around, dont do it right, put themselves an other's at risk.
> 
> ...



I totally agree, people get a bit taken in by the hobby and end up with more than they can cope

As youve said there are people who are sensible and do a fantastic job, and then there are others who arent. I think it comes down to wanting to learn and take advice on and being sensible


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Tamz said:


> I totally agree, people get a bit taken in by the hobby and end up with more than they can cope
> 
> As youve said there are people who are sensible and do a fantastic job, and then there are others who arent. I think it comes down to wanting to learn and take advice on and being sensible


Well it's obvious who the arrogant ones are, they never learn.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Well it's obvious who the arrogant ones are, they never learn.


We live and learn. Some people learn the hard way, its the beauty of being unique:lol2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

I have been in the hobby now only a few months and i have got a nice little collection now, i dont think i have more than i can handle as i started off with the most docile of species and now im feeling more confident and have got a little more knowlege i then progressed onto the salmon pink, I personally think i did it the sensible way, starting off with docile 1stly as opposed to banging right in there with the more defensive Ts, and for whats its worth that is my humble opinion lol : victory:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

GRB said:


> Yeah, hahahaha. It's all a laugh isn't it? *sigh*
> 
> The problem is that we all get tarred with the same brush. The media doesn't care if a bunch of well educated people keep tarantulas, if scientists keep them or if well-meaning people keep them who are willing to learn.
> 
> ...


:lol2::whistling2: hmm maybe there should be a law against keeping this type of insect then if they really are this dangerous maybe you should have a license and go through some proper training :notworthy:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> :lol2::whistling2: hmm maybe there should be a law against keeping this type of insect then if they really are this dangerous maybe you should have a license and go through some proper training :notworthy:


The trouble with laws are that they require a certain amount of time to be drafted up and pass, not to mention the difficulty in enforcing them afterward. 

Perhaps I came across a little strong, but these animals are really not something to play with. They should eventually join the DWA list but who knows how long that will take, especially as it seems no one is actively suggesting that they be put on there.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> :lol2::whistling2: hmm maybe there should be a law against keeping this type of insect then if they really are this dangerous maybe you should have a license and go through some proper training :notworthy:


that's exactly what will happen if people slack on giving them the respect they deserve.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

GRB said:


> The trouble with laws are that they require a certain amount of time to be drafted up and pass, not to mention the difficulty in enforcing them afterward.
> 
> Perhaps I came across a little strong, but these animals are really not something to play with. They should eventually join the DWA list but who knows how long that will take, especially as it seems no one is actively suggesting that they be put on there.


DEFRA certainly are suggesting that mate, it is being looked into at the minute an I wouldn't be surprised if they are reclassified by the end of the year.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> DEFRA certainly are suggesting that mate, it is being looked into at the minute an I wouldn't be surprised if they are reclassified by the end of the year.


I was unaware of this, thanks for pointing that out. 

I'm glad they are - there seems to be a wave of people after these since Dan got some. I liked the look of them too, but my housing situation has changed so that now I cannot really continue my interest in obtaining some in good conscience - and getting a DWAL is at the moment not really worth the hassle.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah, sorry Mr Stroudy, I thought your post was in reference to all tarantula, but from the following conversation I see you ment the Sicarius. Not something I'm used too or really know anything about, but yeah, from this link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicarius_(genus) I'd question why they're still readily avialable to any adult with the spare money.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Just quicly scan read this thread, and there are some really good points. I agree that people these days tend to get the bug really fast, and within a month the have LOADS of them; whats the rush? I'm not sure on why this is happening, but I personally think that with this happening a lot, its only time before someone gets hurt and ends up in one of the tabloid papers with a tiltle something like "Giant tarantula goes mad and tried to eat owner".

As for the having "big, aggressive, dangerous animals is a sign of making up for something in the downstairs area" crap. This comes up ALL the time, weather it be spiders, snakes, or dogs, and tbh; it's quite annoying. Why can't people just keep them without it turning into to something phalic all the time? Yes, its true that some people keep these sort of animals to 'look hard', but I like to think these people are the minority.

Not sure on who is considering a Sicarius. but who ever it is, I think you're a bit silly for even considering something like this. These spiders are NASTY, fast, and the venom is not something you want to have injected into you. I would even go as far as saying it would be much safe having wild black widows in your garage.


Keeping spiders is a passion, and if everyone did it in a safe, and responsible way there shouldn't be arguments; just little debates.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, the link isn't working but google the title and the page comes anyway.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> Not sure on who is considering a Sicarius. but who ever it is, I think you're a bit silly for even considering something like this. These spiders are NASTY, fast, and the venom is not something you want to have injected into you. I would even go as far as saying it would be much safe having wild black widows in your garage.


By this I meant people with only a small amount of experience.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> Not sure on who is considering a Sicarius. but who ever it is, I think you're a bit silly for even considering something like this. These spiders are NASTY, fast, and the venom is not something you want to have injected into you. I would even go as far as saying it would be much safe having wild black widows in your garage.


Have you kept em?

Nobody I've spoken to has said anything about them being aggressive, totally the opposite if anythin, aye the venom is ruthless but like any animal, being in the situation to be bitten is the problem, not how dangerous the animal is.

I'd be more than happy having Mactans loose in the shed/garage, they are nothin like the reputation, plus the bite is overrated.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> As for the having "big, aggressive, dangerous animals is a sign of making up for something in the downstairs area" crap. This comes up ALL the time, weather it be spiders, snakes, or dogs, and tbh; it's quite annoying. Why can't people just keep them without it turning into to something phalic all the time? Yes, its true that some people keep these sort of animals to 'look hard', but I like to think these people are the minority.


You will find that was said as a joke. What was said was it seems people are keeping the more venomous sp as a status symbol if you like...just like chav types keep pit bulls etc because of their supposed aggression.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> Have you kept em?
> 
> Nobody I've spoken to has said anything about them being aggressive, totally the opposite if anythin, aye the venom is ruthless but like any animal, being in the situation to be bitten is the problem, not how dangerous the animal is.
> 
> I'd be more than happy having Mactans loose in the shed/garage, they are nothin like the reputation, plus the bite is overrated.


 
I had a few given early last year. They were unidentified when I got them. I think it was Si who ID'd them for me?

They didn't live very long after I got them (6 months I think?). I didn't expect the to be nasty, but these buggers were. lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> I had a few given early last year. They were unidentified when I got them. I think it was Si who ID'd them for me?
> 
> They didn't live very long after I got them (6 months I think?). I didn't expect the to be nasty, but these buggers were. lol


What species where they ID'd as?


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

omfg lol i wish i never started this thread


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Incubuss said:


> As for the having "big, aggressive, dangerous animals is a sign of making up for something in the downstairs area" crap. This comes up ALL the time, weather it be spiders, snakes, or dogs, and tbh; it's quite annoying. Why can't people just keep them without it turning into to something phalic all the time?


My "phallic" comments were somewhat tongue in cheek. But regarding the person I was thinking of at the time I said it, I have a feeling I might not be that far off the mark


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> What species where they ID'd as?


When i took them in the guy said they were brown recluses, but I already had a couple of them at the time so knew he was wrong. In fact, when the guy ordered them, he had asked for black trapdoors?????


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> When i took them in the guy said they were brown recluses, but I already had a couple of them at the time so knew he was wrong. In fact, when the guy ordered them, he had asked for black trapdoors?????


You got any pics of em?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> You got any pics of em?


 
Will deffo have some on my animal room comp, will turn it on while I'm up there later and upload them for you.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

george dobson said:


> omfg lol i wish i never started this thread


 
yeah, sorry George. Any debate that you may see was originaly caused by one member, I don't believe any comments have been aimed at you or any offence ment towards you, but just sorry we've taken your thread slightly away from you.

Anyway, to bring it back slighty to your original point and in answer to your question, my answer is no.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> My "phallic" comments were somewhat tongue in cheek. But regarding the person I was thinking of at the time I said it, I have a feeling I might not be that far off the mark


If it's the person I think you were thinking of, then no, you weren't far off the mark :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> Will deffo have some on my animal room comp, will turn it on while I'm up there later and upload them for you.


Mint, look forward to it


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> Anyway, to bring it back slighty to your original point and in answer to your question, my answer is no.


Can you remind me what the question was ? :lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

LincsReps said:


> Anyway, to bring it back slighty to your original point and in answer to your question, my answer is no.


 
I agree totally. Handling is always going to be a touchy subject, especially when it's one of the more potent ones. People seem to think because they're not a dwa, their venom is pretty mild. Did you read the link on page four? I posted a bite report (me being the one bitten) when I got bitten by an AF H. maculata. At the time I thought I had a bad reaction, but after talking to more people who were bitten, it seems mine was pretty normal, and not as bad as some others.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

This thread is incredibely full of unneeded aggression I do say.
And is our favourte Spider Geriatric now a Psychologist?! My God!

Now, I'm not jumping on -anyones- bandwagon, or brown nosing. Yeah, Paul ordered some Sicarius, which is basically holy shi-. But, the thing with Paul. His husbandry and care for spiders & herps is spot on. You say he's in over his head, but Paul quadruple checks everything is spot on and working perfectly for the animal.

I don't think he'd be stupid enough to handle said Sicarius or treat it like he would a docile tarantula. (Are Sicarius the ones who bury themselves by scurrying the sand over them with their front legs?) 

Alex, haven't you only been keeping T's a short while? Or am I mistaking you for someone else? As if it is you, you can't comment on Paul being over his head for someone been keeping T's a short time aswell...

People are saying status items as Tarantulas, yes it's a very common sense to do that, and people have labelled Paul as said person? Yeah Paul likes to brag. But he doesn't buy the tarantula for that reason, he buys them for experiance and for his own desires.

But Paul, a Sicarius? LOL. You are nuts! :lol2:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> This thread is incredibely full of unneeded aggression I do say.
> And is our favourte Spider Geriatric now a Psychologist?! My God!
> 
> Now, I'm not jumping on -anyones- bandwagon, or brown nosing. Yeah, Paul ordered some Sicarius, which is basically holy shi-. But, the thing with Paul. His husbandry and care for spiders & herps is spot on. You say he's in over his head, but Paul quadruple checks everything is spot on and working perfectly for the animal.
> ...


'You had me at hello'

but lost me at that point


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> 'You had me at hello'
> 
> but lost me at that point




He does show it off, but he doesn't buy the spider just for that reason.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> He does show it off, but he doesn't buy the spider just for that reason.


Fair enough.

I started a whole thread defending Paul when he was banned. Has he ever once mentioned it? nope, and since, imagine the idiot I feel now that all he's done since returning is prove me wrong and everyone else right.

Sadly, even this thread has been in debate because of his comments and his same old picture that quite frankley is hurting my eyes through boredom now.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> But, the thing with Paul. His husbandry and care for spiders & herps is spot on. You say he's in over his head, but Paul quadruple checks everything is spot on and working perfectly for the animal.
> 
> So how come so many of his spiders "accidentally escape"? :whistling2:
> 
> ...


:whistling2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't see the fascination with handling anyway? Never mind something thats likely to bite you before you even have chance to lift it out of its tank!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> :whistling2:


Didn't know of escapes.

Handling is handling. People handle chili roses they can be nasty little buggers aswell. Not as potent venom, but still aggressive. 

Alex isn't no, but a Sicarius isn't a T. :lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Becky said:


> I don't see the fascination with handling anyway? Never mind something thats likely to bite you before you even have chance to lift it out of its tank!


I'm with you on this. All in all I have had over a thousand T's since I started keeping them, and I can count on one had the amount I have had on me.

1. Held a G. rosea before I owned a T
2. Help my first G. rosea twice when I first got her
3. A juvi H. maculata ran up my body and ended up under my armpit (not fun!)
4. Got bitten my a H. maculata while trying to seal a wound.
5. OBT go loose in a shop while someone else was rehousing it, and I guarded it with a piece of paper to get it back in it's tank and it got on my hand.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Didn't know of escapes.
> 
> Handling is handling. People handle chili roses they can be nasty little buggers aswell. Not as potent venom, but still aggressive.
> 
> Alex isn't no, but a Sicarius isn't a T. :lol2:


I read this and to me it just betrays your inexperience. I dont mean this harshly, but there is a difference between handling a G.rosea and something more potent. It's one of those things you just get to know when you start keeping really nasty animals - your previous level of "nasty" tends to get re-evaluated.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

GRB said:


> I read this and to me it just betrays your inexperience. I dont mean this harshly, but there is a difference between handling a G.rosea and something more potent. It's one of those things you just get to know when you start keeping really nasty animals - your previous level of "nasty" tends to get re-evaluated.


Yup, I know that. But you can't really stereotype personalities. Yes, they CAN bite, but there's not always the fact that it will. But I see your points mate and I agree. : victory:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Has this thread not run its course now? I have to say i have read the whole thread and there is to be honest alot of posts that annoy me and im quite new to T's and spiders in general.

The impression i got form this thread from some is that they think it is cool to own and handle spiders which have a reputation without any reason to. I could understand i guess about the element of danger but is there a real need to if it could endanger others.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> Has this thread not run its course now? I have to say i have read the whole thread and there is to be honest alot of posts that annoy me and im quite new to T's and spiders in general.
> 
> The impression i got form this thread from some is that they think it is cool to own and handle spiders which have a reputation without any reason to. I could understand i guess about the element of danger but is there a real need to if it could endanger others.


yeah i agree mate i have read the whole thing and now i think i gota get one i have never had a spider but now i want one of these they sound cool i aint scared ill hold it and i saw one in my local pet store so i might go get it tomorrow just wait for the pics:notworthy:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

mr stroudy said:


> yeah i agree mate i have read the whole thing and now i think i gota get one i have never had a spider but now i want one of these they sound cool i aint scared ill hold it and i saw one in my local pet store so i might go get it tomorrow just wait for the pics:notworthy:


The reason i got into spiders was because i found them interesting just the way they behaved and looked it also being different like snakes form the usual pets i kept in the past. Wouldn't hold them though like to observe rather then interact.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

what you gonna get mr_stroudy?


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

george dobson said:


> what you gonna get mr_stroudy?


going to have to get the pokie i think unless any one has any other first spider suggestions


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

mr stroudy said:


> going to have to get the pokie i think unless any one has any other first spider suggestions


Not a pokie unless you want to cause more arguements.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> going to have to get the pokie i think unless any one has any other first spider suggestions


 dude didnt you say you were getting something for your daughter? dont just get it coz they sound cool , ill tell you now they are a pain in the ass, you will be loads better getting an avicularia a grammostola or a brachypelma
honestley they are not a starter spicies


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

george dobson said:


> dude didnt you say you were getting something for your daughter? dont just get it coz they sound cool , ill tell you now they are a pain in the ass, you will be loads better getting an avicularia a grammostola or a brachypelma
> honestley they are not a starter spicies


He's winding us up George


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

george dobson said:


> dude didnt you say you were getting something for your daughter? dont just get it coz they sound cool , ill tell you now they are a pain in the ass, you will be loads better getting an avicularia a grammostola or a brachypelma
> honestley they are not a starter spicies


yeah but what is the point in getting something you didnt really want you will only be dissapointed i have made my mind up sorry if you dissagree but my daughter is having a poki and i will hold it and show ya the pics to prove my point


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

also its not a matter of being brave to hold it, its a matter of wether your stupid enough to try it


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

george dobson said:


> also its not a matter of being brave to hold it, its a matter of wether your stupid enough to try it


Thats a good point one of a few on this thread.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes! Stupid being the key word


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

is this guy joking? f not this shows how little he cares about his daughter, man if she gets bit by an adult at 8 she will not be far of death


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

george dobson said:


> is this guy joking? f not this shows how little he cares about his daughter, man if she gets bit by an adult at 8 she will not be far of death


she will be ok i will be there to supervise the miniute it looks like its going to bite ill grab it,but how do you tell if they are going to bite do they make any noise or show there teeth?


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

mr stroudy said:


> she will be ok i will be there to supervise the miniute it looks like its going to bite ill grab it,but how do you tell if they are going to bite do they make any noise or show there teeth?


Do you really feel the need to keep posting to annoy people just like the other idiot thats posted alot on the thread with a pokie on his hand and how cool it is.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

samroyal2 said:


> Do you really feel the need to keep posting to annoy people just like the other idiot thats posted alot on the thread with a pokie on his hand and how cool it is.


They're probably mates lol


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> she will be ok i will be there to supervise the miniute it looks like its going to bite ill grab it,but how do you tell if they are going to bite do they make any noise or show there teeth?


 THATS WHY THEY ARE FOR THE EXPERIENCED you cannot tell do u know why they are nicknamed the teleporter! i heard that they can move over 150x as fast as us


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> Do you really feel the need to keep posting to annoy people just like the other idiot thats posted alot on the thread with a pokie on his hand and how cool it is.


im proving a point most of these people are taking the piss and laughing at you just like i am, but you still have the need to sit here and get offended by this grow up get on with what you do and forget it, same goes for the rest of you who are suppose to be experts if you were you would soon realise who is taking the piss, i put my money on it you are all kids with google behind you and all you have is a house spider in a jam jar


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

LincsReps said:


> He's winding us up George


*is inivisible*


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

george dobson said:


> THATS WHY THEY ARE FOR THE EXPERIENCED you cannot tell do u know why they are nicknamed the teleporter! i heard that they can move over 150x as fast as us


how do you know how fast i move im proper quick me


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> They're probably mates lol


 yeh there doing a team tag to piss us off


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> They're probably mates lol


i only know 1 person on here its just i aint gulable and can see straight thro this thread


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> how do you know how fast i move im proper quick me


omg what woman would have a child with this bloke no wonder why they live together


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

george dobson said:


> yeh there doing a team tag to piss us off


either that or Mr Stroudy is Paul's 9 year old who's allowed full access to all his posts and PM's


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> how do you know how fast i move im proper quick me


omg what woman would have a child with this bloke no wonder why they dont live together


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> i only know 1 person on here its just i aint gulable and can see straight thro this thread


not very literate either are you, love?


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

george dobson said:


> yeh there doing a team tag to piss us off


actually im on my own dont take it to heart m8 if the bloke wants to be an idiot let him but im sure its a wind up,if it aint who cares apart from you


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> either that or Mr Stroudy is Paul's 9 year old who's allowed full access to all his posts and PM's


ahh the old "my kid posted a nasty reply" chestnut?


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

mr stroudy said:


> im proving a point most of these people are taking the piss and laughing at you just like i am, but you still have the need to sit here and get offended by this grow up get on with what you do and forget it, same goes for the rest of you who are suppose to be experts if you were you would soon realise who is taking the piss, i put my money on it you are all kids with google behind you and all you have is a house spider in a jam jar


Thats the point it annoys me that you are taking the piss for no real reason the fact is any expert as you call it will tell you not to get a pokie as a first spider just like for a first snake you would not be advised to get a burmese.
I am not a expert at all like i said in a earlier post i addmited that i do not know alot about spiders but could still see you and others were posting to annoy. Have fun though i shall leave wouldn't want to be mocked so much as you say even if people are laughing at you also


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> not very literate either are you, love?


ha ha is this where you turn it round and i get offended damn you picked up on my english what am i going to do now :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> ha ha is this where you turn it round and i get offended damn you picked up on my english what am i going to do now :lol2:


I don't know  What are you going to do now?


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

george dobson said:


> omg what woman would have a child with this bloke no wonder why they dont live together


2 attempts but ya got there lol good come back


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

samroyal2 said:


> Thats the point it annoys me that you are taking the piss for no real reason the fact is any expert as you call it will tell you not to get a pokie as a first spider just like for a first snake you would not be advised to get a burmese.
> I am not a expert at all like i said in a earlier post i addmited that i do not know alot about spiders but could still see you and others were posting to annoy. Have fun though i shall leave wouldn't want to be mocked so much as you say even if people are laughing at you also


Although a little off topic Sam, I was in a shop recently.. they advised a Burmese as a first snake to a women wanting to buy a snake for her seven year old son :lol2:
Some people do start of with Old World species and have no problems though, I'm sure some would struggle though.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

PRS said:


> Although a little off topic Sam, I was in a shop recently.. they advised a Burmese as a first snake to a women wanting to buy a snake for her seven year old son :lol2:
> Some people do start of with Old World species and have no problems though, I'm sure some would struggle though.


Admit it Peter, it was your shop, wasn't it? Damn Saturday boys/girls :whip:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I don't know  What are you going to do now?


just laugh to be honest but on a serious note i think like snakes you should have a license for these things and we wouldnt have these problems,but seriously you may know ya stuff dont get offended cus alot of people are ripping it out of ya : victory:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Too much of this ..:war:
And not enough of this eace:
lets all be friends ?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Admit it Peter, it was your shop, wasn't it? Damn Saturday boys/girls :whip:


No lol, I dont even work on a Saturday/Sunday mate 
Local though, wouldn't wanna name and shame on here as they have good workers.. one of them was off and someone was working who knew jack all tbh.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I've got amazin chocolate cake, so you can all sod off.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I've got amazin chocolate cake, so you can all sod off.


Gimme some, greedy :censor: :whistling2:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

PRS said:


> Although a little off topic Sam, I was in a shop recently.. they advised a Burmese as a first snake to a women wanting to buy a snake for her seven year old son :lol2:
> Some people do start of with Old World species and have no problems though, I'm sure some would struggle though.


To be fair alot would disagree but if you were truley prepeared then maybe you could but for a 7 year old definatly not i would think about a 16 year old if he'she could explain enough about care and had help at all times. The same with a spider its all about attitude and the guy thats argueing has a bad one so if it was me no pokie/burm what ever for starters :lol2: 

Not to mention there seems to be a increase in shops giving random adice or lack of as the case maybe.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

PRS said:


> Gimme some, greedy :censor: :whistling2:


No, its choc fudge with smarties, munchies, rolos an mint chocolate icin an chocolate flakes on it, your havin none


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> Do you really feel the need to keep posting to annoy people just like the other idiot thats posted alot on the thread with a pokie on his hand and how cool it is.


me and you are going to fall out pal.....and believe me...you don't want that to happen :whistling2:
who are you anyway......


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> Too much of this ..:war:
> And not enough of this eace:
> lets all be friends ?


yeah i agree : victory: but i love all this it makes me laugh


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> just laugh to be honest but on a serious note i think like snakes you should have a license for these things and we wouldnt have these problems,but seriously you may know ya stuff dont get offended cus alot of people are ripping it out of ya : victory:


Rip away - I only come on here to amuse myself. 

I don't pretend to know my stuff. Most of the really venomous spiders do need a licence to keep, like the venomous snakes. But there are some that can be kept by anyone and will make you quite ill if you get a bite, but these are the ones that get treated as a status symbol by some.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

mr stroudy said:


> yeah i agree : victory: but i love all this it makes me laugh


Gotta say, without you the comedical value of this thread would be extremely lessened.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> No, its choc fudge with smarties, munchies, rolos an mint chocolate icin an chocolate flakes on it, your havin none


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> me and you are going to fall out pal.....and believe me...you don't want that to happen :whistling2:
> who are you anyway......


bring on the war


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Gotta say, without you the comedical value of this thread would be extremely lessened.


thanks bud im touched :2thumb:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

mate if your daughter gets bit due to unawearness of speed and aggression she could be severely ill my mate got but by a tiger ornamental pokie and had severe body cramps for 14 months and hes 24 god knows what will happen to a 7 year old


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

elliot ness said:


> me and you are going to fall out pal.....and believe me...you don't want that to happen :whistling2:
> who are you anyway......


Some random in the backround reading all that goes on maybe the idiot bit was about out of order not normally that rude but was getting abit annoyed with the other person whos arguing. Like you im sure get fed up with stuff thats said cause to be fair you do argue alot.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Rip away - I only come on here to amuse myself.
> 
> I don't pretend to know my stuff. Most of the really venomous spiders do need a licence to keep, like the venomous snakes. But there are some that can be kept by anyone and will make you quite ill if you get a bite, but these are the ones that get treated as a status symbol by some.


i know nothing was a laugh tho take care :notworthy:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> bring on the war


:mrgreen: I haven't taken part in a flame war since MSN groups closed :blush:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

mr stroudy said:


> thanks bud im touched :2thumb:


Ah, you took it as a compliment, time to re-evaluate my approach then I think


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> Some random in the backround reading all that goes on maybe the idiot bit was about out of order not normally that rude but was getting abit annoyed with the other person whos arguing. Like you im sure get fed up with stuff thats said cause to be fair you do argue alot.


I have asked you for the last time.....leave me out of your petty argument
and start using the english language......still have no idea what you meant

"Like you im sure get fed up with stuff thats said cause to be fair you do argue alot"


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

LincsReps said:


> *is inivisible*





elliot ness said:


> me and you are going to fall out pal.....and believe me...you don't want that to happen :whistling2:
> who are you anyway......


Come on Paul, you're more grown up than that, you don't need to rise to it and react, you'll only get banned again and it'll serve no purpose. For the sake of your own blood presure, let it drop.


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

elliot ness said:


> I have asked you for the last time.....leave me out of your petty argument


Fair enough didn't really have a problem with you anyway it was the other guy.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Paul, please tell me you're not getting Sicarius...


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

george dobson said:


> mate if your daughter gets bit due to unawearness of speed and aggression she could be severely ill my mate got but by a tiger ornamental pokie and had severe body cramps for 14 months and hes 24 god knows what will happen to a 7 year old


sorry about ya mate but its a wind up i aint getting a spider i am scared to death of them if one comes near me i run and scream like a lil girl,my daughter wants a chili rose but i aint so sure just wanted to know more for her safety thats all but it aint happening now no way


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Ah, you took it as a compliment, time to re-evaluate my approach then I think


oh sorry silly me


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

mr stroudy said:


> oh sorry silly me


Silly you indeed.

It's ok though, there has to be idiots to balance out the people of intelligence, so you are serving a valid purpose.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

The rule is that if Roy says anything to you, there's probably an insult in there somewhere...


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> Come on Paul, you're more grown up than that, you don't need to rise to it and react, you'll only get banned again and it'll serve no purpose. For the sake of your own blood presure, let it drop.


 I know mate.......
thanks guys : victory:
paul


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

:welcomerfuk:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Paul, please tell me you're not getting Sicarius...


 my lips are sealed mate......had enough stick over the other nasties I have.....
paul


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Silly you indeed.
> 
> It's ok though, there has to be idiots to balance out the people of intelligence, so you are serving a valid purpose.


thats better now ill try and make a come back.
you are the idiot for thinking you are one of the intelligent ones and for thinking i am here serving a purpose for just mocking you :lol2: is that better for you


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> thats better now ill try and make a come back.
> you are the idiot for thinking you are one of the intelligent ones and for thinking i am here serving a purpose for just mocking you :lol2: is that better for you


No. No it is not.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> my lips are sealed mate......had enough stick over the other nasties I have.....
> paul


thats a yes then you silly silly man lmao


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

mr stroudy said:


> thats better now ill try and make a come back.
> you are the idiot for thinking you are one of the intelligent ones and for thinking i am here serving a purpose for just mocking you :lol2: is that better for you


Not really mate no, your point fades out somewhere in the middle an you just make yourself look like even more of a moron.

It's not your fault, these things happen when humans mate with Vauxhall Novas, sad times for all


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^Or in them.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> I know mate.......
> thanks guys : victory:
> paul


I ment more for the other guys safety Paul, subtle threats have no place here. You're the more mature person amongst that agrument so you need to be acting it, even if people are pushing you to your limits, you just switch off the comp and calm down, you don't go and drop hints at threats towards people.
Talk a chill pill next time. You deal with dangerous spids everyday and don't threaten them, so act the same here and calm down. You've got more life experience than most (old git) so start showing it.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Not really mate no, your point fades out somewhere in the middle an you just make yourself look like even more of a moron.
> 
> It's not your fault, these things happen when humans mate with Vauxhall Novas, sad times for all


:lol2: good one mate im spechless really i am


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Also this is the internet... make all the threats you want, you're still completely impotent.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

LincsReps said:


> I ment more for the other guys safety Paul, subtle threats have no place here. You're the more mature person amongst that agrument so you need to be acting it, even if people are pushing you to your limits, you just switch off the comp and calm down, you don't go and drop hints at threats towards people.
> Talk a *chill pill* next time. You deal with dangerous spids everyday and don't threaten them, so act the same here and calm down. You've got more life experience than most (old git) so start showing it.


Did someone mention :


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> I ment more for the other guys safety Paul, subtle threats have no place here. You're the more mature person amongst that agrument so you need to be acting it, even if people are pushing you to your limits, you just switch off the comp and calm down, you don't go and drop hints at threats towards people.
> Talk a chill pill next time. You deal with dangerous spids everyday and don't threaten them, so act the same here and calm down. You've got more life experience than most (old git) so start showing it.


 the only "threat" made was that I would start pushing his buttons at every opportunity.......which I do have a gift for :2thumb:
you should know me by now


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

is this all you lot do is come on here for a keyboard fight some of you are really getting wound up over this chill out im having fun dont get angry


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> the only "threat" made was that I would start pushing his buttons at every opportunity.......which I do have a gift for :2thumb:
> you should know me by now


yeah push the button :mf_dribble:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

> Alex, haven't you only been keeping T's a short while? Or am I mistaking you for someone else? As if it is you, you can't comment on Paul being over his head for someone been keeping T's a short time aswell...


Josh, let me ask.. is it bright up Paul's arse?

Also, yes i have only been keeping T's for for justu nder a year, but i dont prat about thinking i'm cool do i?
+ If i do handle any of my t's i keep it to myself, yeah i may take a picture or whatever, but i dont post it on here going '' OH LOOK! ''
Nor do i even post it on here full stop..


.. Cheers.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> the only "threat" made was that I would start pushing his buttons at every opportunity.......which I do have a gift for :2thumb:
> you should know me by now


 
I do, well, from the reaction it's got this is clearly not the time of night to be asking for reason.

It's not my forum, so hey.......:roll:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> is this all you lot do is come on here for a keyboard fight some of you are really getting wound up over this chill out im having fun dont get angry


Gather round now children and look, this is why we use punctuation.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

And people slag off the shelled section.....:whistling2:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Tamz said:


> And people slag off the shelled section.....:whistling2:


In fairness it's a non invert member causing this


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Gather round now children and look, this is why we use punctuation.


oh im sorry did ya forget to breath,ill try not to let it happen again,ok


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> oh im sorry did ya forget to breath,ill try not to let it happen again,ok


Curiosity bud, Why are you on the invert section causing trouble anyway?
Just a quick question.. nothing meant by it...: victory:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Tamz said:


> And people slag off the shelled section.....:whistling2:


leave the shell folk out of this.....I quite like my house looking the way it does........and don't want it burnt down :lol2:
last time I went on the shell section for a play...I got banned


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> In fairness it's a non invert member causing this


I agree, however you cannot just blame the non invert people for this arguement. If you look at the beginning of the thread, you will see Paul starting an arguement with his attitude, ranting about how "hard" his spiders are

I dont know why I bother using any of the forum any more, its full of arguements and personal insults from people who think they are so high and mighty sat there behind their computer screens, furiously typing away


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> oh im sorry did ya forget to breath,ill try not to let it happen again,ok


I meant use it correctly as well... And the main reason it because a large number of your posts are actually hard to understand. Why? Because it all runs into the linguistic equivalent of a 9 car pile-up.

Not having a go mate, you just come across as someone who probably has to mop drool off of their keyboard every half hour.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> In fairness it's a non invert member causing this


you are joking the whole way thro this thread you cant let it drop,i have just joined in to let ya know how pointless this is.
to be honest i appreciate your help on my last topic but dont let yourselfs down on topics like this there is no point,you all seem to be very educated on spiders,so just help those who want it.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

mr stroudy said:


> you are joking the whole way thro this thread you cant let it drop,i have just joined in to let ya know how pointless this is.
> to be honest i appreciate your help on my last topic but dont let yourselfs down on topics like this there is no point,you all seem to be very educated on spiders,so just help those who want it.


Fair play, you've let him know now, so you can get to walkin


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> I meant use it correctly as well... And the main reason it because a large number of your posts are actually hard to understand. Why? Because it all runs into the linguistic equivalent of a 9 car pile-up.
> 
> Not having a go mate, you just come across as someone who probably has to mop drool off of their keyboard every half hour.


quality that really made me laugh,i do forget to use it sorry.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> I meant use it correctly as well... And the main reason it because a large number of your posts are actually hard to understand. Why? Because it all runs into the linguistic equivalent of a 9 car pile-up.
> 
> Not having a go mate, you just come across as someone who probably has to mop drool off of their keyboard every half hour.


Hhahahahahaha :lol2:

Dont make me laugh... it hurts


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> you are joking the whole way thro this thread you cant let it drop,i have just joined in to let ya know how pointless this is.
> to be honest i appreciate your help on my last topic but dont let yourselfs down on topics like this there is no point,you all seem to be very educated on spiders,so just help those who want it.


It's not just this section though  Every section has a flare up from time to time.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Curiosity bud, Why are you on the invert section causing trouble anyway?
> Just a quick question.. nothing meant by it...: victory:


i come on here for some advice had a little look around and saw this thread couldnt resist sorry i will stop now.but thanks for the advice was appreciated


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Tamz said:


> I agree, however you cannot just blame the non invert people for this arguement. If you look at the beginning of the thread, you will see Paul starting an arguement with his attitude, ranting about how "hard" his spiders are
> 
> I dont know why I bother using any of the forum any more, its full of arguements and personal insults from people who think they are so high and mighty sat there behind their computer screens, furiously typing away


 I am in work at the moment having a busy night....please....leave me out of any future arguments......


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> I am in work at the moment having a busy night....please....leave me out of any future arguments......


.. You start em.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> It's not just this section though  Every section has a flare up from time to time.


yeah i know this whole forum is like it there was a very simiular snake thread,but imo i think it is badly moderated this topic should have been stopped a long time ago.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> .. You start em.


 no I don't.....not all the time anyway


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

*sighs*

I pretty much stopped posting in the shelled section because every thread was an arguement, and people bullied each other.

I started posting in here because I thought it was different, but it seems a few members ruin it for the majority of posters in this section. Its a real shame


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> no I don't.....not all the time anyway


Most of the time.
Before i seen your name it was quiet.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Tamz said:


> *sighs*
> 
> I pretty much stopped posting in the shelled section because every thread was an arguement, and people bullied each other.
> 
> I started posting in here because I thought it was different, but it seems a few members ruin it for the majority of posters in this section. Its a real shame


i agree ok i have joined in on this but if it was properly moderated i would have been stopped.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

We do seem to be going through a bad patch, it was a bit like this when I joined the forum I seem to remember.

How about we all play nice and stop acting like [genitalia of your choice]s?


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> i agree ok i have joined in on this but if it was properly moderated i would have been stopped.


I think the arguing needs to stop. Its pointless and isnt achieving anything. The only outcome will be more arguing and people getting wound up and irate. Some people need to learn where the off button is on their computers.... use it


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sure the mods have better things to do than trawl through threads full of pointless crap like this one :lol2:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> yeah i know this whole forum is like it there was a very simiular snake thread,but imo i think it is badly moderated this topic should have been stopped a long time ago.


It should have been, yes, but only because of your involvment.



elliot ness said:


> no I don't.....not all the time anyway


You did start this one, you may not have ment to, but you did.
However, yeah, you've not continued it. You should have changed your name to 'catalyst' lol, still, as much as you annoy me and never once thanked me for creating a thread to stick up for you when you were on your arse banned from the site, at least you don't continue an argument over 5 pages unlike someone else right now


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I think we should all do this dance:

YouTube - Cha Cha Slide

To calm ourselves down. A RFUK National dance... Hmm...


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Tamz said:


> I think the arguing needs to stop. Its pointless and isnt achieving anything. The only outcome will be more arguing and people getting wound up and irate. Some people need to learn where the off button is on their computers.... use it


yeah ok ill be the first SORRY FOR TRYING TO WIND YOU UP,(and being bad at english)


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> yeah ok ill be the first SORRY FOR TRYING TO WIND YOU UP,(and being bad at english)


You didnt wind me up 

Infact im not wound up at all. I just think we all need to take a step back and breathe : victory:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> i agree ok i have joined in on this but if it was properly moderated i would have been stopped.


if that's your only excuse then just do us all a favour and just go, use your maturity and moderate yourself.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> if that's your only excuse then just do us all a favour and just go, use your maturity and moderate yourself.


chill pill


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> I think we should all do this dance:
> 
> YouTube - Cha Cha Slide
> 
> To calm ourselves down. A RFUK National dance... Hmm...


:hmm:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

*sighs*

Why are people still arguing? Get over it! Move on. Sheeesh:devil:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> chill pill


are you taking the piss?

don't even dare to turn this absolute disaster of a thread around on me


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

My sudden attempt at peace failed... A boy can dream.. LOL


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Tamz said:


> *sighs*
> 
> Why are people still arguing? Get over it! Move on. Sheeesh:devil:


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> are you taking the piss?
> 
> don't even dare to turn this absolute disaster of a thread around on me


calm down my friend its over now we are all friends


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:



Thats it bow down, you are officially "my bitch" mwuahahahhaha :whip:

:lol2:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Tamz said:


> Thats it bow down, you are officially "my bitch" mwuahahahhaha :whip:
> 
> :lol2:


:help:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> :help:


wned8:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> calm down my friend its over now we are all friends


you've mistaken me for someone else


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Tamz said:


> wned8:


please be gentle with me :whip::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> you've mistaken me for someone else


God damn it :whip: Get on the naughty step, otherwise I will get my large beating stick out :mf_dribble::devil:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> you've mistaken me for someone else


so you want to carry on then do you :hmm:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> so you want to carry on then do you :hmm:


not me - i've had enough for tonight. I'm old and I need my sleep.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> not me - i've had enough for tonight. I'm old and I need my sleep.


ok m8 take care im going bed soon was fun tho : victory:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Most of the time.
> Before i seen your name it was quiet.


I think you will find this thread has been doing just dandy without me.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> so you want to carry on then do you :hmm:


No, not really.

I thought Paul was a pratt, but actually he's pretty cool compared to you. I could not give a flying fu*k about you now.

You've shown your true colours. You've taken a troubled thead and absolutley destroyed it. You've recruited members who were trying to create peace, to be on your 'team' so that you can continue your little destruction, but you've done it in such a subtle fashion that only me and you know it.
Quite frankly and I'll be honest, in that when you were asking your question about the rosea you were damn right rude. You used the people you now expect to defend you as some kind of answer service, you've got no manners, you demaned answers, this clearly shows your true character. 
All in all I just simply can't be bothered with you, bring back Paul anyday.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> No, not really.
> 
> I* thought Paul was a pratt, but actually he's pretty cool compared to you*. I could not give a flying fu*k about you now.
> 
> ...


 Don't know how to take that


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> No, not really.
> 
> I thought Paul was a pratt, but actually he's pretty cool compared to you. I could not give a flying fu*k about you now.
> 
> ...


:gasp: im so hurt your right i have never said thankyou i am sorry i really didnt mean to hurt your feelings,you really are dull arent you everyone else moves on yet you stay cus your feelings are hurt :lol2:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> Don't know how to take that


would not worry its just funny


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Both of you give up.
Your both going to accomplish nothing.
It's easier to just forget it, if you dont like each other, easy, dont speak.

No point in creating more trouble when the invert section is full of trouble as it is.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> :gasp: im so hurt your right i have never said thankyou i am sorry i really didnt mean to hurt your feelings,you really are dull arent you everyone else moves on yet you stay cus your feelings are hurt :lol2:


 be careful bud.....you will end up getting banned.....it is a clear case of...
Argumentative/Disruptive


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> Don't know how to take that


yes you do.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> yes you do.


 if I did....I would not have posted......explain


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> be careful bud.....you will end up getting banned.....it is a clear case of...
> Argumentative/Disruptive


true but he is funny


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> if I did....I would not have posted......explain


Why is it that when lots of regulars are about you act all innocent......

yet as soon as one is seperated you pounce?

Tell you what, you want to talk do you, so have you read the 'have I missed something' thread?


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> No, not really.
> 
> I thought Paul was a pratt, but actually he's pretty cool compared to you. I could not give a flying fu*k about you now.
> 
> ...


if ya skip back to the thread notice the last word i used (thanks) .at least twice i have said in this thread i appreciate the help even yours, but if you want to be a baby you carry on i can play.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> if ya skip back to the thread notice the last word i used (thanks) .at least twice i have said in this thread i appreciate the help even yours, but if you want to be a baby you carry on i can play.


no, there's many children like you that have passed through the invert section. You'll be gone by the morning. Goodnight :flrt:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> Why is it that when lots of regulars are about you act all innocent......
> 
> yet as soon as one is seperated you pounce?
> 
> Tell you what, you want to talk do you, so have you read the 'have I missed something' thread?


 I have not "pounced" on anyone......you made a a few "not so nice" comments about me....just want an explanation.....I don't even know you or had dealings with you,as far as I can remember.
Pm me and let me know what's going on.....you had a go at me remember


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> no, there's many children like you that have passed through the invert section. You'll be gone by the morning. Goodnight :flrt:


goodnight glad you have finaly realised there is no point to this and your on your own goodbye no hard feelings


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> I have not "pounced" on anyone......you made a a few "not so nice" comments about me....just want an explanation.....I don't even know you or had dealings with you,as far as I can remember.
> Pm me and let me know what's going on.....you had a go at me remember


I had a 'go' ages ago, there was many people still online posting. You now chose to add your 'tough' line when nobody else is about.

that's exactly what I mean by 'pouncing'

I give up.

I hope you and mr stroudy have loads of fun tonight.

PS. I see you ignored my question about the 'have I missed something?' thread. Thanks again mate, top bloke


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

mr stroudy said:


> goodnight glad you have finaly realised there is no point to this and your on your own goodbye no hard feelings


:lol2: arsewipe.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> :lol2: arsewipe.


:notworthy:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

LincsReps said:


> :lol2: arsewipe.


nice language
just been through your posts......have not been doing it long then


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

:no1: Thanks everyone :2thumb: Good performance here tonight. Has kept me busy for the last 20 mins anyway!


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> nice language
> just been through your posts......have not been doing it long then


dont be nasty he knows alot more than me:whistling2:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> :no1: Thanks everyone :2thumb: Good performance here tonight. Has kept me busy for the last 20 mins anyway!


no worrys was a laugh


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> no worrys was a laugh


he was not giving you a compliment....he was taking the michael :lol2:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> he was not giving you a compliment....he was taking the michael :lol2:


it takes alot to offend me m8 i just twist it and be polite works a treat


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

So ..... what have I missed ? :whistling2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

everything ....as usual :whistling2: :lol2:


----------

